# Tivo and Network Connectivity



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

My Premiere seems to be constantly losing its network connectivity. At first the connectivity was fine. I had no issues until about a week ago.

Now I frequently get the no network connection message in the bar at the top, and I haven't been able to get a succesful recording transfer to my computer.

The TiVo is connected to my router via Cat 5, and my computer connects to the same router via wireless N.

I have no issues on my computer with downloads. What things can I check?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

Look into when your DHCP lease renews. It should be somewhere in your router setting. It will be labeled in minutes. 1440 is 24 hours. Try setting it for 7 days (10,080 minutes) or more.


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know mine has been losing connectivity a lot too recently and my menu's have been slow. But, once I can't actually get there, I can get onto Netflix stream HD and never lose connection while watching.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

TVCricket said:


> Look into when your DHCP lease renews. It should be somewhere in your router setting. It will be labeled in minutes. 1440 is 24 hours. Try setting it for 7 days (10,080 minutes) or more.


I, too, have noticed connectivity problems. I also agree it holds steady for Netflix streaming and Streambaby streaming. Leads me to wonder if there really are connectivity probs or if TiVo just THINKS there are....


----------



## jdaniels1982 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have noticed the same issues in the last couple of weeks. My tivo will say "no internet connection", yet it will still download podcasts that were scheduled.

Really annoying because the Tivo Premiere won't even let you search for new programs when it doesn't have a connection.

Could this have anything to do with the 14.7 software release? I got it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jwagner010 (Dec 8, 2007)

Started having this problem immediately after 14.7 upgrade.


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

If at all possible run a LAN and gas the wireless - just less hassles in my opinion:up:


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

TVCricket said:


> Look into when your DHCP lease renews. It should be somewhere in your router setting. It will be labeled in minutes. 1440 is 24 hours. Try setting it for 7 days (10,080 minutes) or more.


Mine is currently set at Forever. Hmm. Maybe it has something to do with the update. I guess I didn't notice it update though.


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

This has been happening to me as well, just the last two weeks or so. I run gigabit Ethernet and I use static IPs on my network, so DHCP isn't an issue. The odd part is that it will still connect and download guide updates etc.. from Tivo, so the network*is* working. There is just obviously something wrong with the new software. I reckon I'll try Tivo support.

- Dan


----------



## dan_isaacs (Dec 12, 2002)

whoa, been awhile since I logged in here, those aren't the Tivo I have now.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same issue, the last few days, I guess since the software update. No network connection when I wake up in the morning. The TV connection has failed. I reset my wireless N adapter and everything is back to normal and Tivo Service connection is done manually afterwards. But I am not going to do this everyday.

I called Tivo tech support today, and they suggested I switch to SDUI for a day and test it. I did. Let us see until tomorrow.


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Just had the same issue today. Straight ethernet connection. Modem reset did not fix it. recording right now so can't reset the TIVO. Woops as I was typing it fixed itself. Will monitor.

T


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

Happened again today. Woke up with the message internet not connected. TIVO update in the middle of the night failed. Forced the TIVO to connect and after the second try worked. No issues ever until this week. I'll have to call tech support if it keeps happening--so far been able to fix it myself but I don't want to have to keep doing this---keeps happening at times when I can't call them.

T


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, it keeps happening to me almost everyday now. I have called tech support several times. Have reset the Tivo wireless n adapter, restarted the box, etc. etc. It happens the next day again. Last night they had me call my Netgear router support. I did and opened all those 20+ port in the router. I happened again this morning: no connection. Error N17. This is getting silly. I am not going to deal with this every single day.


----------



## artielange (May 25, 2010)

I'll join the club; I saw the notice for the first time last night on a hard wired connection. It self-corrected in 10 minutes or so. It only showed up after the 14.7 upgrade.


----------



## dmb4040 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sign me up for this problem too. It loses connection multiple times per day. Sometimes a Tivo reboot fixes it, sometimes not. Sometimes a wireless router reboot fixes it, sometimes not. 

This is extremely annoying since your box is very limited without a network connection.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

So, we all have the same problem with Tivo dropping the network connection, but when we call tivo (and trust me, I've done it several times talking to a different rep) they claim I am the first one to have this "very tough to diagnose" problem. What do we do now?


----------



## mlucek (Feb 21, 2006)

Ditto here, same problem with a brand-new out of the box Premiere XL last nite.

Wired e-net hookup (works fine on 2 different computers), it immediately downloaded/installed the software update (I'm assuming it's 14.7). Can't connect to e-net consistently either automatically or manually. Get the long "Preparing to connect..." then a failure message.

PLUS, now my existing Series 2 can't connect either ???? This has been working just fine for the last 3+ years till this morning as I was setting up the XL.

Will call cust service later tonite and I'm sure I'll get the ole' run-around as others seems to be getting here. Blaming everything/-one except themselves.

TiVo folks, I hope you're listening .... *THERE'S OBVIOUSLY A PROBLEM WHEN THIS MANY PEOPLE ARE HAVING THE SAME COMPLAINTS !*

To be continued...

Mike


----------



## quercus (Nov 29, 2007)

Same problem here. Started about a week ago. Sometimes it resolves itself. Sometimes it requires a reboot of my TiVo which renders my entire system unusable about ten minutes. I've had to do four reboots today so far.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Add me to the list - applied 14.7 this AM and nothing but problems since. Funny thing is I didn't notice any problem with 14.7RC installed - kinda proves a theory that the baked release is not necessarily the same ans the pre-release.


----------



## JohnnyCruzr (Mar 19, 2009)

Me as well. Noticed it at lunch today. 
Have had no problems with this before, and noticed I did recently get the 14.7 RC*** update.
Unplugged the Tivo thinking it was a problem with the unit, and walked out the door before it finished rebooting.
Now reading here it seems it was not just MY Tivo.


----------



## mlucek (Feb 21, 2006)

P.S. When I 1st turned on my new Premiere XL last nite, the immediate software up date that came over the wire is :

14.7-01-3-748

Next trick is to hard code my IP address instead of DHCP as some others have suggested. And enable SD menus only and see what happens from there.

Last Status is still "In progress"

Mike


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

No problems for a couple of days now. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

This issue has been resolved internally from Tivo engineers. They notified my a few days ago, based on the service request I had created, and indeed, has been connecting flawlessly for the last few days.

I was shocked to learn this, and to know that the telephone support had no idea this was a major problem that their own engineers were working on. Don't they have to inform the phone tech support about the major issues that multiple customers were having??? Anyway, it is all good now, but they should have saved me the hassle of talking to support so many times and wasting hours of my life.


----------



## mlucek (Feb 21, 2006)

thyname said:


> This issue has been resolved internally from Tivo engineers. They notified my a few days ago, based on the service request I had created, and indeed, has been connecting flawlessly for the last few days.


My box has been doing ok too for the last 2-3 days. No connectivity problems. YEAH !!

Now to figure out how to get my HD signals in .... the TiVo sales line swore up, down, left, right that I WOULD NOT need a M/C-card (or whatever it is called) to get HD channels via cable. I get the analog channels ok via Premiere. My TV gets HD channels fine off cable with no converter box, so wondering why my Premiere doesn't ?

Time to call cust service, and/or poke around here more 

Mike


----------



## pandapower (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, read this thread and felt compelled to register and say that this just happened to me earlier today with a brand new Premiere. It's happened once before, but the difference was that the first time the internet was actually down and this time the internet was up, but TiVo kept showing we were not connected. Not sure what the problem is, but if TiVo has "fixed" the problem, I'm not sure ours got the memo.


----------



## sts1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Delete all guide data, turn off tivo for fifteen minutes, plug it back in and force connect to download all of the guide data again.

This is the last thing TiVO support said to do for me (having big time "not connected to the internet" issues) and it seems to have resolved the problem.

I had to reinstall all season passes manually--which might have to do with losing the guide data, I don't know. Also, shows have two folders--one for before the guide data was erased and another for any show recorded since it was reinstalled.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

sts1 said:


> Delete all guide data, turn off tivo for fifteen minutes, plug it back in and force connect to download all of the guide data again.
> 
> This is the last thing TiVO support said to do for me (having big time "not connected to the internet" issues) and it seems to have resolved the problem.
> 
> I had to reinstall all season passes manually--which might have to do with losing the guide data, I don't know. Also, shows have two folders--one for before the guide data was erased and another for any show recorded since it was reinstalled.


After a week with no problems I had twice in a row now connecting to network problems. This time is N17. This is getting ridiculous!! I now regret buying TiVo..


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I did get this from TiVo after submitting a ticket:



TiVo Support said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I'd be happy to help you out today!
> 
> ...


My recording transfers actually work again now too!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

h2oskierc said:


> I did get this from TiVo after submitting a ticket:
> 
> My recording transfers actually work again now too!


Can I ask: when did you get this message from tivo?


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

That was on the 19th. Took me a few days to even get in and check it out, but sure enough, everything is back to normal again.

Love the TiVo.


----------

